# Good instant coffee brand?



## Rose Tressler (Nov 26, 2021)

So my tin of Carte Noire Whole Bean Instant coffee is about to run out. Wasn't that impressed with it, but it just about fueled my caffeine need at work. I've had Douwe Egberts Pure Smooth before and I wasn't a fan of that. What does everyone recommend?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi Rose, you may end up being recommended to try a method of brewing coffee at work using coffee grinds, but you never know, somebody might have a suggestion for instant.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Not sure you're going to get many recommendations for instant coffee Rose. I know this is a coffee forum but it's for machine/grinder set ups, brew coffee (like aeropress, Chemex) and the like. No-one here drinks instant coffee.

Here's an expert view though:


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

My go to for instant has always been Douwe Egberts pure indulgence as it is smoother than most out there. That said I have not had a cup of instant coffee in about 3 years. My wife still drinks it but I would rather tank the time and do a v60.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

morkfromork said:


> but I would rather tank the time and do a v60.


 Thats the problem, somebody at work may not have that time.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

CocoLoco said:


> No-one here drinks instant coffee.


 I'm not sure how you would be able to verify this.

I have drunk instant coffee when offered at work, or visiting friends & relatives. I can't make any recommendations but somebody must be drinking it as it accounts for more than 2/3 of the coffee market in the UK, for those who make it at home.

There are also "specialty instant" coffees, again no experience with these as they're a bit pricey for me, but maybe worth a google (if Hoffmann's video doesn't have a good, affordable suggestion).

Almost no one can tell you how to grind & brew a cup of brewed coffee and even if they could, it's tough to do for under £100 & comes with learning curve (capsules are a similar price but less of a learning curve, I would only recommend Illy Iperespresso but then choices in coffee are limited). I'd love to be able to recommend an instant to those curious about what coffee can offer flavour-wise and be no harder to brew than a tea bag. Liking coffee is one thing, liking it and being open to the rigmarole of turning beans into a drink becomes more a question of dedication, than preference/enjoyment.

You know what, curiosity just got the better of me and I've ordered some specialty instant...to be continued...


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

MWJB said:


> I can't make any recommendations


 That's what I meant. Many might have the odd cup but in the two years I've been on this forum I've barely seen meaningful discussion of instant. Someone is drinking it of course but not the denizens of a speciality coffee forum, bar the odd one or two posters getting into speciality at any given time, those 'I used to drink this before my speciality' or like us, you get offered some random one at someone's house.

You get the odd recommendation of 'this isn't as bad as others', or a Hoffman link where he grimaces though a few. What I mean is no-one is on instant every day and is involved in discussion here so you're not going to get many responses. You don't even see many 'this is actually what I drink' so it's going to be very hard to get a meaningful answer, better to watch Hoffman or others on Youtube for a faster, more informed response.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I personally don't like instant coffee. However, my parents drink instant frequently, mixed straight into milk. I remember being a child and teenager and drinking instant coffee, and for sure, there were brands I wouldn't drink and won't drink - Nescafe being one of them - I just don't like it - but there are other brands which I still drink when I go back home, without an issue.


----------



## Austin Debra (Dec 3, 2021)

I always drink Starbucks VIA Instant French Roast instant coffee. It's a premium coffee. This coffee only made with high-quality arabica coffee beans. Click here to know details about this premium coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

MWJB said:


> You know what, curiosity just got the better of me and I've ordered some specialty instant...to be continued...


 Arrived today, Voila coffee, no origin information, suggested to brew with 230-290g water, so I went with 245g.

On the plus side there was no bitterness, but on the other hand there wasn't much of anything else either. It was a bit weak & bland. Not really comparable to even a non-ideal filter brew. I'll try a stronger brew in due course.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

I am not a coffee snob by no means, but I've not had instant coffee in a long, long time. Yes 2/3 Of coffee drinkers do. But how many of those love to go out and have a espresso or filter etc and say it's far better. So what I'm saying is. I just drink what I love and the inconvenience isn't a problem really. French press at work; Takes little time to make and leave to settle and brew. And at home espresso drinks. You take life as it comes quality and great taste over sud standard is my way.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I keep a tin of this microground instant coffee from Tesco at work for when I need a cheap, easy hit of caffeine. It's not amazing by any stretch of the imagination, but there's a hint of flavour which is more than 'generic coffee flavour'.

It's only palatable as a black coffee, though, adding even a tiny amount of milk turns it bland instantly.


----------

